# Less usage?



## DZLife (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, this community is usually a bustling, hip, happening place! Where has everyone been the past few days?


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 14, 2008)

I is here. Wish all the 0 posters would get involved *wink*


----------



## dorton (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't know, maybe watching for their tegus to come out of brumation???


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 14, 2008)

im more of an observer than a post i mean i been here longer than most but have right at a 100 posts. im a lurker by nature


----------



## DZLife (Mar 14, 2008)

That seems right...I've never seen any posts by you XD


----------



## AB^ (Mar 14, 2008)

I might not post and post and post, but im around, and I read.
That's forums for ya though, they have their busy times and slow.


----------



## Lexi (Mar 14, 2008)

I try to post when ever possible..other wise i just kinda lurk and watch.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Mar 14, 2008)

Spring is in the air! I've been a regular on lots of forums over the past 15 years or so and it's always the same. The boards are not near as busy during the spring and summer months as they are during the winter. With Tegu keepers it's not going to be any different since Tegus sleep in the winter, giving owners more time to spend on line.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Mar 14, 2008)

Sorry everybody, I'm like Kevin, I'm here all the time checking on things but most threads I have no opinion or not much to share on. Tegutalk will always be my favorite forum along with Sammy's so I'm always checking in. I'm really working hard to keep the bills up without having a job, but who knows, if I keep building cages like I have been and selling them, maybe I can start a business.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Mar 14, 2008)

i'm always a busy hard working high school student
but i've been here reading, posting, argueing, dealing, all kinds of stuff that goes around the reptile world
it's spring break too, so i should not be around here so much for the next 2 weeks, too busy partying, hanging out with my friends, maybe build a vivarium, watch my tegu grow
oh, i just remembered that i left a mouse out for feeding


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 14, 2008)

I have been busy, and I am sorry. But it is that time of the year again, tegus are coming out and I have been busy with them. I am trying to get everything ready for breeding season. I will try to post more, and do what I can. Please do not fire me just yet.


----------



## nat (Mar 14, 2008)

I have three weeks till grad and hence am running around like a chicken with my head cut off... plus its spring... who wants to be inside on the computer when its sunny out!


----------



## Mike (Mar 15, 2008)

I've been here.


----------



## hoosier (Mar 15, 2008)

ive also been here. i like to view but i wait till i have something good to add before i post. 8)


----------



## DZLife (Mar 15, 2008)

hoosier said:


> ive also been here. i like to view but i wait till i have something good to add before i post. 8)



Fair enough. Lesser posts but with higher quality is a lot better than posting tons of low-quality posts.


----------



## hoosier (Mar 15, 2008)

Exactly


----------



## angelrose (Mar 15, 2008)

and I'm here :bajo learning alot 8) .
and I know what I want to ask ....

but thinking carefully about asking before I ask now


----------



## DZLife (Mar 15, 2008)

angelrose said:


> and I'm here :bajo learning alot 8) .
> and I know what I want to ask ....
> 
> but thinking carefully about asking before I ask now



Well, what do you want to ask? If you want input, I am QUITE open-minded. Shoot me a pm if ya want


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 15, 2008)

I travelled to another cities for the past 4 days to visit some steel industrial plants leaders in the world: Ternium and Tenaris. I'm working there next summer when I finish my fourth engineering year! =D


----------



## DZLife (Mar 15, 2008)

gebris353 said:


> I travelled to another cities for the past 4 days to visit some steel industrial plants leaders in the world: Ternium and Tenaris. I'm working there next summer when I finish my fourth engineering year! =D



You are studying engineering? That's awesome! I myself am taking an intro to engineering/CAD, and find a lot of the concepts and computer applications used in the processes absolutely fascinating!


----------



## angelrose (Mar 16, 2008)

thank you very much DZLife :-D 

I have two male & female args with me for a month now and would like to know if they must hibernate :?: 
does the temperature have something to do with them hibernating :?: or
they just do it because that's what args do :?: 

(I am asking because I am quite used to my col. Angel and the most she will sleep for is a day)


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 16, 2008)

DZLife said:


> gebris353 said:
> 
> 
> > I travelled to another cities for the past 4 days to visit some steel industrial plants leaders in the world: Ternium and Tenaris. I'm working there next summer when I finish my fourth engineering year! =D
> ...



That's great! CAD is just amazing, really easy to use and personalize, I started studying CAD 7 years ago. =D


----------



## DZLife (Mar 16, 2008)

angelrose said:


> thank you very much DZLife :-D
> 
> I have two male & female args with me for a month now and would like to know if they must hibernate :?:
> does the temperature have something to do with them hibernating :?: or
> ...



I believe that the proper term for tegus is brumate (not hibernate)....I may be wrong, but I'm pretty sure I'm not.
Well, they don't have really HAVE to brumate, but it is a good idea to have them brumate...ESPECIALLY if you want them to be able to breed...if this is the case, you should have them brumate every year without fail; many of us in the tegu community are pretty sure that tegus have to hibernate every year, or they will likely have problems breeding.....right now, I can't be bothered to go deep into a detailed explanation, but the point remains.

In response to your question about temps....yes, temperatures directly correlate with hibernation. If it gets gradually colder, assuming you provide proper bedding, they will go into brumation. When the temps begin to come up, especially when it starts getting sunnier out, they come out of brumation.
Now, as for how long a healthy brumation period should be, I recommend asking Bobby (Varnyard.) There are several opinions on this matter, but I believe (for a good dang reason) that Bobby could give you the best advice.

Lastly, I have done my fair share of research, but Bobby has been hands down been doing this for longer than anyone I know. He is a tried-and-true tegu master. I would like to suggest you send him a PM brushing back over the questions you asked...even the ones that I gave answers for.


----------



## angelrose (Mar 16, 2008)

o.k. :thyo 
I have a better understanding now and you are very easy to talk with. thx again for your time.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 17, 2008)

angelrose said:


> o.k. :thyo
> I have a better understanding now and you are very easy to talk with. thx again for your time.



No problem! -^^
I'm always glad to help someone out if I can!


----------

